# enable video buildin lenovo T430



## Ependi Silalahi (Sep 23, 2016)

How do I enable video build in on Laptop Lenovo T430. I have MATE desktop 
My Linphone don't recognize but I don't know where else to look if my video cam works
Thanks


----------



## shepper (Sep 23, 2016)

I recommend a stepwise approach:

1) Determine the make/model for the built in vidcam.  If the vidcam is supported you will usually see an entry in your [cmd=]dmesg[/cmd].
The manufacturer may also supply the information in their documentation/user manual.  Lastly, web searches for your laptop make and model with "BSD"
2) There are several front ends for vidcams.  multimedia/mplayer  and multimedia/vlc can access most supported vidcams.  Once I was sure the vidcam worked in FreeBSD then I would see what it takes to have it interface with your Linphone.


----------



## aragats (Sep 24, 2016)

Install two packages:
`# pkg install webcamd
# pkg install cuse4bsd-kmod`

Add to your /etc/rc.conf:

```
webcamd_enable="YES"
```
and to your /boot/loader.conf:

```
cuse4bsd_load="YES"
```
Restart the system and test your webcam using e.g. multimedia/mplayer2:
`mplayer tv:// -tv input=1`


----------

